# Beer Glasses... Where To Buy?



## jojai (2/4/08)

Hey, 
I'm after some stemmed beer glasses, and would like some Guinness glasses too, but they can wait til I brew a good replica stout. 

Are these glasses are a good pick? 
http://www.oo.com.au/Alex_Liddy_Glace_Stem...m_P6154C241.cfm

Or do you think there is some merit in buying more expensive stuff? 

(I currently have a 500mL + room for big head Hoegarrden glass, a few big Germen style mugs from Shutzenfest and stuff, but nothing in a set and I like the stems, makes me feel more important while drinking my cheap and nasty homebrew). 

Thanks in advance for any tips on where to go. BTW, I like buying off the interent, but it being a glass order I am a little worried about post and will go to a physical shop if a good one can be suggested. I live in Adelaide, close to the CBD. 

Cherers!


----------



## Prawned (2/4/08)

you could try http://stores.ebay.com.au/Bar-Gear they have a few alright glasses, dunno if there is anything there that interests you though


----------



## jojai (2/4/08)

Nice thanks, that'll satisfy my Guinness needs. Their stemmed glasses look to be the same quality as the ones off oo, and I don't really give a shit about a brand label on it. Cheers!


----------



## OzBeer_MD (2/4/08)

tried the HBS? 

MD


----------



## white.grant (2/4/08)

I really enjoy drinking beer out of the appropriate style of glass, which I think is something Europeans take more seriously than we might. Belgians seem to have a different style of glass for every style of beer, not just for volume. The darker the beer , the more brandy balloon like the glass. 

Match the glass with the style o' beer I say, so a variety on hand is handy but you will find there are ones you prefer. Some of my favourite glasses are freebies from promotions -- I have a Holsten tulip glass that I reach for every time -- reality is that beer glasses often break so best not to be too precious about them. 

I have some of the OO ones - they are fragile and can easily crack at the lip. Nice to drink from though. If the price is acceptable go for it.

grant


----------



## braufrau (2/4/08)

I really like all the glasses in the Radical Brewing.
I'm gonna see if I can get some interesting glasses at flea markets next time we're in Munich.
Wish me luck!

Or maybe I'll just tootle to Kustermann again and get some of these! 
:wub:


----------



## bagnol (3/4/08)

The best place to stock up on beer glasses (if you can live without the logos), is a catering supplies shop. They generally have a large range, and are relatively cheap. I recently bought 2 dozen 15oz conicals for $18. I noticed the bar_gear store on ebay sells two of these with guinness branding for $14. 

Cheers
Bagnol


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/4/08)

jojai,

I saw glasses very similar to what your after at Myers in Marion Shopping Centre. Cost was around $25 for 6.
I'd imagine you could find them in their city store as well. Good luck.

C&B
TDA


----------



## bconnery (3/4/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> jojai,
> 
> I saw glasses very similar to what your after at Myers in Marion Shopping Centre. Cost was around $25 for 6.
> I'd imagine you could find them in their city store as well. Good luck.
> ...


Another great source, if you have the time, is to go to flea markets. I have stocked virtually my entire cupboard from there with some great bargains.


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/4/08)

bagnol said:


> The best place to stock up on beer glasses (if you can live without the logos), is a catering supplies shop. They generally have a large range, and are relatively cheap. I recently bought 2 dozen 15oz conicals for $18. I noticed the bar_gear store on ebay sells two of these with guinness branding for $14.
> 
> Cheers
> Bagnol



+1 Best place and prices are always the places that supply to the hospitality industry. They all seem to have their own direct to the public shopfronts these days... We've got Hotel Agencies in Fitzroy and The Chef's Hat in Sth. Melb. That's where I discovered the PhAT.  

Warren -


----------



## kevnlis (3/4/08)

Check your local cheap shop. I picked up a heap of nice pots priced 3 for $2! I also got a set of 4 nice pilsner glasses for $3 and some huge red wine glasses 3 (one was missing) for $1.50!


----------



## glennheinzel (3/4/08)

Jojai - I've got some St Arnou stemmed glasses similar to what you are looking at. IMHO I think they are a good all round glass, although they empty a lot quicker than a pint. 

Check out the following thread if you become interested in branded glassware-
www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=19672&hl=needglasses


----------



## jojai (3/4/08)

That www.needglasses.com.au suits me perfectly. Free delivery within Adelaide metro area. 

HBS are damn expensive, they had schooner sized glasses for $15.00

I reckon I'll take the cheap store tip and see what i can find, if nothing good then I'll place the oo order. As for catering supply shops, I wouldn't want to waste their time, I'm only really after 6 at the most, big gatherings don't happen at my place so it's pointless buying too many more. 

Cheers for all the advice, hope others have found this useful too.


----------



## Tony (3/4/08)

Just checked the barware website and they seem to have dropped their extensive range of nice beer glasses off theit sell list :huh: 

I was planning on getting some nice pint glasses from them.

oh well

cheers


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/4/08)

kevnlis said:


> Check your local cheap shop. I picked up a heap of nice pots priced 3 for $2! I also got a set of 4 nice pilsner glasses for $3 and some huge red wine glasses 3 (one was missing) for $1.50!



Definitely! Plus op shops are pretty good- scored a Schintzenface stein for $2


----------



## trogdor (7/4/08)

Try Macmont Hospitality Supplies down behind Hindmarsh stadium (Holden St I think?). I get most of my glassware from there. It's all good quality stuff you get in pubs (no logos or anything) and the prices are pretty good.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (8/4/08)

This doesn't help with sourcing... but its good inspirataion.

Beer Advocates resource for the appropriate style of glassware for the style of beer you are drinking


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/4/08)

I also got some glasses at a place called PJ O'Briens. Came with beer, too


----------



## barry2 (10/4/08)

The local Myer store is offering 30% off on a wide range of glasses including a limited range of beer glasses.
I bought a set of 6 Maxwell Williams 380ml Pilsner glasses.RRP 29.95 less 30%.
Target is discounting sets of 4 glass beer mugs $20.


----------



## Cracka (10/4/08)

:icon_drool2: 







3 Litre :wub:


----------



## youngy (16/4/08)

Just went down to Macmont Hospitality Supplies, picked up a few things. and the have glass jugs!

All are non branded.

Brasserie 425ml $2.19 each inc GST
Nonic 570ml $1.78 each inc GST
Linz 390ml $4.08 each inc GST

Glass 1140ml Jug $8.90 each inc GST
Plastic 1140ml Jug $7.69 each inc GST

Youngy


----------

